# Gold Filled material



## delboy9891 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi Folks, Ive been reading hokes book and reading through the posts I cant find the answer to my question which is after refining gold filled material and putting it in aqua regia, precipitating it out and melting it do I still need to inquart it with silver to get 999 fine? Thanks in advance for any answers


----------



## nickvc (Nov 7, 2021)

My advice is to not melt your powder but simply add water and boil it for 15 minute, pour off water and add HCl and boil again for 15 minutes and pour off, rinse with water and then redissolve it, you could try different reactants as powder dissolves easily.


----------



## delboy9891 (Nov 7, 2021)

nickvc said:


> My advice is to not melt your powder but simply add water and boil it for 15 minute, pour off water and add HCl and boil again for 15 minutes and pour off, rinse with water and then redissolve it, you could try different reactants as powder dissolves easily.


So after the boil washes in distilled water and hci no need to inquart then?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 7, 2021)

delboy9891 said:


> Hi Folks, Ive been reading hokes book and reading through the posts I cant find the answer to my question which is after refining gold filled material and putting it in aqua regia, precipitating it out and melting it do I still need to inquart it with silver to get 999 fine? Thanks in advance for any answers


Do you know why we inquart?
Or did you just pick up the word?

If you have a high silver alloy, silver will form a protective crust of Silverchloride in AR.
And the Gold content is too high for the nitric to reach the silver.
So we lower the gold content to approximate 25% and dissolve the Silver/Copper with nitric.
Now we have just thin slivers of gold that dissolves easily in AR or other methods.
So do you need to inquart?


----------



## delboy9891 (Nov 7, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> Do you know why we inquart?
> Or did you just pick up the word?
> 
> If you have a high silver alloy, silver will form a protective crust of Silverchloride in AR.
> ...


----------



## delboy9891 (Nov 7, 2021)

Yes I know why we inquart and no I didnt just pick up the word, apart from bringing the content to 25% any pgm,s will be carried over in to the silver and thats why I thought inquarting after the refining might improve the purity but I wasnt sure and thats why I asked but thanks for shooting me down in flames instead of just giving me a straight yes or no answer, I wont bother asking anything on this forum again if thats the kind of smart arsed answers I get


----------



## butcher (Nov 7, 2021)

Delboy, 

You apparently do not know, you have gained a little information but not enough to understand what your trying to do.

Members are taking their own valuable time to try help you, with what they have spent their time learning.

Your asking questions, on a subject you have not spent enough time studying yourself, in doing so, you do not understand a good answer, or even the straight answer when you are given the answers, you do not understand enough when you hear it.

Then to snap back at the hands that are giving you good answers.

No one has shot you down in flames, they spent their time and gave you the straight answers to the questions you seek, you just do not know enough to understand the answers.


----------



## delboy9891 (Nov 7, 2021)

I admit I do not have a full understanding of refining precious metals and I apologise for going off on one, I am reading hokes book and reading as many posts as I can about this subject, I am not even going to contemplate even starting until I have studied refining , safety, equpment, waste disposal and safety again, if I ask what may seem a stupid question please bear with me, I am only trying to gain as much info as possible


----------



## butcher (Nov 8, 2021)

Like many profession and skills, it takes time and work to learn, the hardest part is normally beginning to understand, and learning how much we still do not know, the more we learn the more we see there is still out there for us to learn, and how little we understand, these are skills you could spend several lifetimes studying and practicing and never learn it all.


Look into this along with your study of Hokes.
Reread why we inquarter the gold content of the alloy.

Note: what material she was working with and what reagents.
What was she dissolving and in what acid was she using and why that acid?
Why was she lowering the gold content in the alloy, Why add silver or copper to the gold?
Was she dissolving silver in nitric? Gold in nitric? or these metals in aqua regia?

Study Hokes book, ask her the questions as you study you will find yourself reading the answers to your questions.
You may have to read her book, several times to get the total picture of what she is telling you between the pages, before you can begin to see the overall picture.

Gold will not dissolve in nitric acid.
Silver will dissolve in nitric acid.

A mixture or karat alloy of gold and silver can be difficult to dissolve or even will not dissolve in nitric acid, the gold can protect the silver from the reaction of your acid.

Silver can protect gold from a chloric acid, or even aqua regia, as silver forms a chloride crust that protects your gold from the acid or reagents involved.

Educating yourself just like refining takes work, time, and patience to improve your skills.


----------



## cejohnsonsr1 (Nov 8, 2021)

delboy9891 said:


> Hi Folks, Ive been reading hokes book and reading through the posts I cant find the answer to my question which is after refining gold filled material and putting it in aqua regia, precipitating it out and melting it do I still need to inquart it with silver to get 999 fine? Thanks in advance for any answers


The short answer is no, but there are a couple of caveats. 1st is that you have to be absolutely certain that you're working with AND ONLY WITH gold filled. There can't be any hooks or latches because those have steel pins, springs, etc... And there can't be any karat gold because that does have to be inquarted and processed separately. Once you have that sorted out, the next thing is to know precisely how much material you're working with. That will help determine how much Hydrochloric and Nitric acid you'll need. The process is in 2 parts. 1st is separating the gold from silver and base metals. This will take quite a bit more time and effort than the 2nd part because for any given quantity of material you'll have to run the process 4-6 times to dissolve all the silver and base metals away from the gold. Most people think of this stage as "recovery" because what you're doing is removing everything that's not gold. Once that's done, step 2 is just dissolving the gold inAR. During this step a few drops of sulfuric acid will precipitate any lead which can then be filtered out prior to gold precipitation with SMB. That's a very nutshell version. If you want to see it done in great detail, I recommend having a look at sreetips on YouTube. Hope that helps.


----------



## pdamiant (Dec 30, 2021)

delboy9891 said:


> Hi Folks, Ive been reading hokes book and reading through the posts I cant find the answer to my question which is after refining gold filled material and putting it in aqua regia, precipitating it out and melting it do I still need to inquart it with silver to get 999 fine? Thanks in advance for any answers


A couple of videos might help. I am not really sure what you are asking so I may be way off. But inquarting is to quarter. One quarter of 24K is 6K. So we inquart to take the karat down to 6K. If you have completed the gold filled recovery and refining process, and melted the gold into a bar or button, you no longer have gold filled material. You have a certain karat of gold. If you want to go through the motions again to refine further, then yes, you need to inquart to reduce your gold to 6K to start again, however, at this point you are no longer working with gold filled. I hope that helps.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Geo (Dec 31, 2021)

Dropped gold powder that there was any amount of silver content in the original material, when you do your last HCl wash and rinse with water, do an ammonia wash on heat. This will remove that last little amount of silver chloride and copper chloride. Repeat the hot water wash. You will see the difference.


----------

